# The logic behind basins in kitchen sinks



## Niallman (26 Aug 2009)

This came up in conversation recently about the possibly Irish habit of keeping a plastic basin in a kitchen sink and using it for the washing up etc. Just curious to know if anyone on here does it and if so can you explain the reason for it?!


----------



## Mel (26 Aug 2009)

I think it does a couple of things.
You can spill out half-empty cups and glasses if you don't have a separate half sink, without ruining the dishwashing water. 
It also means you don't break glasses by banging them on the edge of the sink.
I don't have one but keep meaning to get one.


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2009)

Funny you should mention it.  I was staying in a mobile home for a night a few weeks ago.

An hour before we were to leave my friend was turning the place upside down looking for the basin so she could wash the dishes.

I too was wondering.  

I never use a basin btw.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (26 Aug 2009)

Well:

- It means that you can still wash up after losing the plug for the sink.
- If you are washing up or soaking ware, then you can lift the basin out of the sink if it's needed for anything else.
- If the sink is dirty, you can still wash up without cleaning the sink.

Mind you, I don't use a basin all the same...


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2009)

Mel said:


> I think it does a couple of things.
> You can spill out half-empty cups and glasses if you don't have a separate half sink, without ruining the dishwashing water.
> It also means you don't break glasses by banging them on the edge of the sink.
> I don't have one but keep meaning to get one.


 
Another think I can't understand is loading the sink/basin with a pile of dishes.

I leave them stacked at the side.

I empty the cups before I filll the sink.

I wash glasses first - one by one.  Then plates and finally forks, knives etc and finally pots.


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2009)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Well:
> 
> - It means that you can still wash up after losing the plug for the sink.


 
I hate when that happens - my solution was remove the chain.

You'd swear I was an expert at washing dishes when the reality is everything goes into the dishwasher.


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2009)

+1 for Mel & terrysgirl but for me (and this is very much a personal thing) the main advantage is not having to endure the spine prickling, toe curlingly, teeth grindingly awful sensation and sound of cutlery scraping on stainless steel.



Absolutely _always_ use one.


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Aug 2009)

it can also means you dont need to use as much water and it should stay warmer longer.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Aug 2009)

I think you should all seek help.


----------



## becky (26 Aug 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> I think you should all seek help.


 
+!

I'll start.....

My name is becky and I never use a basin when washing the dishes....


Hi becky....


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Aug 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> it can also means you dont need to use as much water and it should stay warmer longer.



The most sensible answer.


----------



## Mel (26 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> Another think I can't understand is loading the sink/basin with a pile of dishes.
> 
> I leave them stacked at the side.
> 
> ...


 
I don't have space at the side - no worktop except beside the draining board. 
But your 'technique' is how I was taught too, back in the day.  
I usually wash the dishes under running water .


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Aug 2009)

I used to use one but don't now as it kept banging around inside the dishwasher and was chipping the ware.


----------



## bren1916 (27 Aug 2009)

Must ask the wife if she uses a basin...


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Aug 2009)

They do have other uses ya know


----------



## Nedtastic (27 Aug 2009)

It's tradition. From years ago when there was no running water. Also when running water started being used, there were mostly ceramic sinks ... not steel ones, therefore more breakages. Anyone who has a Belfast sink will tell you that they go through more than a normal amount of glasses, cups and plates etc. ===== Solution ... Use a plastic basin in your ceramic sink. Old habits die hard ...


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2009)

If you are a Hasidic Jew basins negate the need to have two sinks.


----------



## csirl (27 Aug 2009)

What about hygiene. There is a tendancy for the sink to be used for all sorts of stuff. Basin means that you have something clean and hygenic in which to wash the dishes. Not good to e.g. clean plates etc in the same container that you clean other non-food connected items.


----------



## becky (27 Aug 2009)

csirl said:


> What about hygiene. There is a tendancy for the sink to be used for all sorts of stuff. Basin means that you have something clean and hygenic in which to wash the dishes. Not good to e.g. clean plates etc in the same container that you clean other non-food connected items.


 

Good point but from what I can see people who use basins use them for everything.  The basin is alway in the sink or taken out anytime they are washing something.


----------



## corkgal (27 Aug 2009)

I have 2. One for the baby's stuff, breastpump and teethers etc and one for food prep. They use less hot water, are higher in the sink and can be cleaned in the dishwasher! You can pour the peely water into a colander and avoid scraping them out of the plug hole. Whats not to love.

I also clean the dishrack in the dishwasher.


----------



## ericsson (27 Aug 2009)

i detest plastic basins in sinks and even worse is those plastic draining racks for the dishes to drip dry... maybe I am the strange one  hmmm


----------



## becky (27 Aug 2009)

ericsson said:


> i detest plastic basins in sinks and even worse is those plastic draining racks for the dishes to drip dry... maybe I am the strange one  hmmm


 
No I hate them too.  I use the wooden draining racks that fold up afterwards


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> I use the wooden draining racks that fold up afterwards


 
Luddite!


----------



## corkgal (28 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> No I hate them too.  I use the wooden draining racks that fold up afterwards



How do you clean it if it does not go in the dishwasher?


----------

